# Dispatches From the Front



## PaulCLawton (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello, has anyone on the PB who has seen any or all of the videos from the _Dispatches from the Front_ series care to comment on them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phil D. (Aug 4, 2014)

I saw several of them a few year ago. Overall I thought they were very good. Not explicitly Reformed, but still very good. The narrative is actually quite exceptional.


----------



## Fly Caster (Aug 4, 2014)

I've watched them several times. Have found them at the same time uplifting and sobering. Full of great testimonies of God's grace. My only complaint is one episode where a showing of the "Jesus" film is used in an evangelistic setting and several "images" of Christ are briefly caught on the DVD.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

